# Using 3 pin plugs in motion - how?



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Not sure if this is a general rule of thumb, or a Chausson choice, but my 3 pin sockets for standard UK plugs DO NOT WORK, unless I am connected to a hookup.

Is this to stop the battery loosing all its charge even whilst I drive?

If I want a laptop to be available via its mains lead, in motion, is there a solution?

Sorry for all the daft questions, its all very confusing.

Gary.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

That is because your 3pin sockets are only connected to your ac distribution system which is fed from the input connector on the outside of your van.

If you want to power your sockets on the move or without an EHU you will need either a generator or an inverter.

Just connecting either is not straight forward and involves some safety issues.


A small plug in inverter to a 12V connector such as a cigarette lighter socket may be all you need to power your laptop but some people prefer 12V solutions.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

the standard 3-pin sockets should have 230 volts alternating current (AC). However the battery only delivers 12 volts direct current (DC). Connecting a device designed for 230V AC to 12V DC could cause serious damage to both the device and the battery.

So the 3-pin sockets are connected to the hookup point, and only there. If you want 230V AC while not on hookup, then you have to purchase a device called an _inverter_, which can convert 12V DC into 230V AC.

This is standard in most MHs. Only a few top-range luxury vans have factory-fitted inverters that automatically kick in when hookup is disconnected.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gary! I'm up at Lochalsh right now but will give you an answer slowly. :? 

You DO need a mains hook-up for 230v UNLESS you go the way of an INVERTER which I have just had fitted, or a generator.

The inverter transforms 12v energy from the leisure battery to 230v and MIGHT allow you to run certain LOW powered items. I just wanted to run a laptop but other folk run microwaves!! WOW! 

But you need to have a good means of topping up your leisure batteries. This will happen when the engine is running, OR you go down the road of either solar panels or generators.

I'm sure you're getting better at searching this site so over to you. 

PS It's raining heavily at Ardelve by Kyle of Lochalsh!! :roll: No! Just stopped!  :lol:


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Gary! I'm up at Lochalsh right now but will give you an answer slowly. :?
> 
> You DO need a mains hook-up for 230v UNLESS you go the way of an INVERTER which I have just had fitted, or a generator.
> 
> ...


Thanks Norm,

The site is a goldmine of info, it can be hard to find the right answer at times.

I think the laptop or a TV would be all I requirem, perhaps charging my mobile too. I don't enjoy microwave cooking, so thats a no no for the time being 

I will try and get more info from my dealer RE the inverter.

Gary.


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

*Using three pin plugs on the move*

Hope a reply from a girlie is acceptable!!!
It is a rule of thumb but if you want mains electric on the move or off mains an inverter at the required rating is the answer, careful not to have one that your system can't cope with. We have a 500watt inverter fitted and it easily copes with laptop, mobile phone and camera charging I have even got a small slow cooker which on a drive provides a great meal at our destination.
regards
Hilary


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

what a lot of nice replies, last time someone asked that question all they got was a bright spark telling them their EHU cable wasn't long enough!!

as for myself if I want my sockets live whilst on the move I just hit the switch marked genny next to the self levelling control  

Loddy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

loddy said:


> as for myself if I want my sockets live whilst on the move I just hit the switch marked genny next to the self levelling control


 :roll:

Hi Gary

On a moderation note, I'm going to move this thread to a more useful section. I know you consider yourself to be a newcomer, but the excellent questions you're asking would be eaiser to find in the relevent section.

Most of yuour questions would be better in "Tech/mech chat" or "Parts and accessories" and subsections thereof :wink:

Moving - hang on tight .....

Gerald


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*3 pin plugs live on the move*

Just a point to note, It is an EMC regulation that no part of the Habitation part of a motorhome be live whilst in motion.

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: 3 pin plugs live on the move*



Sargent said:


> Just a point to note, It is an EMC regulation that no part of the Habitation part of a motorhome be live whilst in motion.
> 
> Karl Hulse
> Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


I'd be obliged if you could quote that regulation and the logic behind it.

Our Burstner 12V is live during travelling.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

The Oxford to London coaches have 240 volt sockets for using and charging your laptop during the journey.

No idea if they have inverters or on board gennies running.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: 3 pin plugs live on the move*



hilldweller said:


> Sargent said:
> 
> 
> > Just a point to note, It is an EMC regulation that no part of the Habitation part of a motorhome be live whilst in motion.
> ...


The 12V on our CI is also live whilst travelling.
Gerry


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I thought most continental M/Hs provided for this?

12v, Water and Lights if required.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Imbiber said:


> I thought most continental M/Hs provided for this?
> 
> 12v, Water and Lights if required.


Yes, everything other than the 3 pin sockets work in mine.

Gary.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Imbiber said:


> I thought most continental M/Hs provided for this?


Not just "most". *All!*

Only UK-built MHs have this cutoff relay for the 12V habitation electrics.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Inverter*

Hello Gary

I use a 150 watt inverter that cost me about £20.00. With this, I can power the laptop, mobile phone charger etc etc when not on hook up and hence using the leisure battery on the motorhome to provide "three pin power".

Be aware though that even a TV with a low wattage - mine is 45 watts - can draw quite a few amps from your leisure batteries.

Russell


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

This is a really informative thread, saved me asking, any links to inverters wou;d be good also


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Rislar said:


> This is a really informative thread, saved me asking, any links to inverters wou;d be good also


If you enter inverter in MHF search, you have 2245 links to read about inverters 

Dave


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> Rislar said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really informative thread, saved me asking, any links to inverters wou;d be good also
> ...


He he, one or two then, that'll teach me to look first :roll: , cheers DABurleigh


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Rislar said:


> This is a really informative thread, saved me asking, any links to inverters wou;d be good also


Sporn of the devil !

Why ?

Well they con people into thinking MAINS. Just about everything you are used to on MAINS demands so much power your battery life is measure in minutes.

Someone asked about using a 3kW electric kettle. Now 3kW from 12V equates to well over 3000/12 = 250 AMPS which would kill the average battery in 15 minutes.

So always think "Is there a better way ?"

I do have a little one that can run a laptop or a mains soldering iron.

But for a laptop a 12V-->19V converter is more efficient. See Maplin.


----------

